# Leesville 9/7



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Been a while since I've added a post but wanted to do this one. only my second Muskie ever, beautiful morning trolling Leesville for what my wife calls "the magical Muskie" because it's a mystery fish that we troll for when I want to get out and not expect to catch anything. she even took a picture of me in the back of the boat and posted to her FB kind of teasing "trolling for the magical Muskie". so trolling back towards Petersburg Marina ready to give in for the day, think I have a snag in shallower water by a big rock, and it starts pulling back. I'm thinking nice big catfish or something, and it broke water near the boat and we were both in shock. she started videoing which turned out okay but is several clips I dont know how to string together, and about a 5 min tussle where it took some line a couple of times finally got it in the net. The fish unhooked itself in the net, shook again and the net got untangled from it's teeth, so I picked it up for a quick picture. since I was totally not expecting anything I didn't have the tape out so didn't want to lay it down or handle it bad, so estimating 36"-38". slid it back in the lake, she sat there on top for a few seconds and dove off. i just kind of sat there for a minute, while my lovely wife had to update her FB post with "He actually caught a "Magical Muskie" and put up the pic for posterity.

was on a green/ Chartreuse deep runner btw, but in less than 10 FOW.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats beautiful fish.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to go man! LOL I've been in that spot with the (ex-wife now)... She shut up real quick when we trolled one up at Leesville together and SHE caught one in an un-named river herself the next year!

You'll never forget your first one! (w/ wife) (Be careful now, a strange urge will start to wash over you: looking at Rollie & Helen's catalog; joining Muskie clubs; visits to Lake St. Clair, etc..)


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Putty fish, congrats


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Love it!! Congats!!!...haven't been to Leesville in years.


----------

